# "Poodle-scarf" a 60lb one! LOL



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

"Poodle-scarf" a 60lb one! LOL

She keeps me warm and I just love to hear her peaceful breathing next to me... It's like a tranquilizer, keeps me calm  she has therapy-dog qualities without specific training for that. And so does Apollo he will lay on my lap and love on me if I'm sad... They are both such great companions , I am so lucky to have them as my kids. 

And everyone thinks it's cute and funny how Lou wraps around my shoulders like this, she falls asleep like that ! 
Ps. Sorry about the sleepy face and pillowhead LOL










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awwww, she is so cute! My cat will do this too. I call him my kitty stole . He lets me walk around with him like that too. It's really funny. Sometimes I have to hold onto his legs to keep him balanced though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Lou! Where have you been lately? Glad you are back......we need our Lou & Apollo 'fix'! Missed Ya!!!!! Have you gotten to know your new area ? Hope you are making new friends and enjoying your new home!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Awwww, she is so cute! My cat will do this too. I call him my kitty stole . He lets me walk around with him like that too. It's really funny. Sometimes I have to hold onto his legs to keep him balanced though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw! That's awesome that you can walk around like that, I can carry Lou for a bit, but not on my shoulders hahaha!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hey Lou! Where have you been lately? Glad you are back......we need our Lou & Apollo 'fix'! Missed Ya!!!!! Have you gotten to know your new area ? Hope you are making new friends and enjoying your new home!


Thanks so much for your kind message! It put a smile on my face! I have been away from PF for a bit, I'm glad it was noticed hehehe  I feel special! 
I missed you guys too! My mom came to visit for 30 days!! It was soooo awesome! We are best friends and she can't sit still LOL so we got to see a lot of this new town and had a lot of fun! 
I have been reading the PF threads though, just not posting too much, but hey I'm back!! 
Here are some pictures that show how much Lou & Apollo love their grandma! She left today and they wouldn't let her pack 






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you mom needs a poodle of her own!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow Lou! You have a very young looking Mom! Maybe there will be a Spoo in her future, cuz it looks like Lou and Apollo certainly love her! It's nice to hear of good relationships between a Mom and her Daughter! I miss mine daily....even though she's been gone for over 30 years. Those memories are irreplaceable!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Wow Lou! You have a very young looking Mom! Maybe there will be a Spoo in her future, cuz it looks like Lou and Apollo certainly love her! It's nice to hear of good relationships between a Mom and her Daughter! I miss mine daily....even though she's been gone for over 30 years. Those memories are irreplaceable!!!


Thanks dear!!! My family on both sides look young: genetics!  but I hate when people think I'm a teen LOL 
Yes I think what you said is very important, we need to enjoy all moments as if it was the last one, because one day it will be (lyrics of a song from back home) 

My mom really loves the 2 of 'em, she said they are the most amazing intelligent well behaved huge balls of fluff she has even seen! (Of all dogs she has ever met  I hope it's true! I don't think she'd say that just to make me feel proud hehehehe) ----- that made my day though 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is my favorite picture of my mom with the babies 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey *Lou*, it's_ so_ cold here, would you kindly send me one of your 60 lb. poodle scarves?! :becky:_ PLEASE?!_ I promise to retain him or her, _someday!:nod: _ So glad you had such a nice long visit with your lovely mother. I can see she loves her fur grandkids, and they her!:dog::dog:


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

What nice photo. All three of them are smiling. And your mom looks like she is about 17.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Hey *Lou*, it's_ so_ cold here, would you kindly send me one of your 60 lb. poodle scarves?! :becky:_ PLEASE?!_ I promise to retain him or her, _someday!:nod: _ So glad you had such a nice long visit with your lovely mother. I can see she loves her fur grandkids, and they her!:dog::dog:


Thanks Chagall's mom , you are always so sweet and I've always thought that you are secretly a POET!  Because you write so flawlessly and beautifully!! I just love reading any and all of your posts! If you wrote a book Id buy AND read it!  hehe!!

And you can definitely borrow my fluffy 60lb scarf anytime! She is a social-buterfly and LOVES giving hugs to my friends 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Joy said:


> What nice photo. All three of them are smiling. And your mom looks like she is about 17.


Hahaha thanks! I'm not sure I should tell, but she is 53 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awww! Just been showing hubby the pics and he LOVED the one of Apollo and Lou and your mum. He was amazed at the big smiles all round!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

So cute. Its so fun when they do those things. One of my girls used to do the scarf thing when I sat on the couch too


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Awww! Just been showing hubby the pics and he LOVED the one of Apollo and Lou and your mum. He was amazed at the big smiles all round!


Aw! I share "stuff" with my hubby all the time too! Sometimes I think he is sick looking at my iphone haha 
(Facebook and PF stuff mostly) 
I'm glad you and your husband like the pictures  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Since I haven't post many pictures in a while, here are a few 


Lou & Apollo know exactly where we've been before they even see anything. They can smell the pet store on us right away!! Happy happy wagging poodle tails! And I think it's so funny how they shove their heads deep in the bag Hahahaha (yummy and/or fun stuff YAY!!) 






































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Love those blurry tails - there's some serious wagging going off there!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh ! And the brother & sister mirror image 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Great shot of 2 wonderful, beautiful Spoos. Lou and Apollo look so comfy. It makes you just want to be right next to them!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Suddenly said:


> Great shot of 2 wonderful, beautiful Spoos. Lou and Apollo look so comfy. It makes you just want to be right next to them!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It sure does! I had to get some cuddles from my babies hehehehe 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

